# Over/under for the Atlanta Hawks



## mason689

Westgate Las Vegas SuperBook put out their over/under's for each team and the Hawks come in at 23.5. Last year, they won 24 games. They had a relatively busy offseason, drafting Trae Young, Kevin Huerter, and Omari Spellman, trading for Justin Anderson and Jeremy Lin, and signing Vince Carter and Alex Len. However, they lost Dennis Schroeder and Mike Muscala. Will they win more than 23.5 games this year? They may want to just fully embrace the tank this year and secure the #1 pick. My thoughts: https://www.pulsesportsmedia.com/over-under-betting-tips-southeast-division/


----------



## donnyback

Don't tease NBA, there are no key numbers like football. The game is streaky and very much momentum based.


----------

